# Does random stuff effect your ratings?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you think riders rate minority drivers lower than white ones, Fat drivers less than lean ones, old drivers less than young ones, bald drivers lower than hairy headed ones, short drivers lower than tall drivers, drivers with an accent lower than drivers without an accent, etc?
There has been a lot of research and investigations showing that those things change your chances of getting a job during a job interview. Do you think it effects your ratings too?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Do you think riders rate minority drivers lower than white ones, Fat drivers less than lean ones, old drivers less than young ones, bald drivers lower than hairy headed ones, short drivers lower than tall drivers, drivers with an accent lower than drivers without an accent, etc?
> There has been a lot of research and investigations showing that those things change your chances of getting a job during a job interview. Do you think it effects your ratings too?


If you're're a white male with no accent and doing uberX, you are under suspision every ****ing time.

They would question you at what point have you ****ed up your life so badly to uber 80 hours a week or 2-3 hours every ****ing night or whatever.
You must be a rapist!

My advice is to learn how to do Russian accent and how to say thank you in Russian to be free of suspisions.


----------



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

puber said:


> If you're're a white male with no accent and doing uberX, you are under suspision every ****ing time.


That was a pretty stupid comment.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> That was a pretty stupid comment.


I dunno...At least 15 times a night I'm asked to recite my life story/ explanation as to why I'm doing this. Maybe it's different in different areas, but we're talking about an American public that is painfully imbecilic and believes that daddyboomer's bubble is macro and that happy economic days are here again for everyone except the classic profile of the untouchable proletariat.

But then, the reasons that you detail for his stupidity is compelling. 
"Because."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know, I'm an older white male, had no trouble with ratings. Will say I heard some really awful comments from white frat boy types about how good it is to have an American who knows where they are going driving them. I politely tell them that it's great that their last driver is out there trying to earn a living and btw the F'ers still don't tip.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah I mean, I don't have a ratings problem, definitely hate frat ******s for plenty of reasons. 
Hate hearing "wish I could give you six stars, best uber ever" etc and I just know there will be no tip. 
I just stay quiet and ALMOST ignore them, it seems to really set the tone and taper the stupid questions and small talk.

"Tis better to remain silent and thought a fool, than open ones mouth and remove all doubt."
-Lando Calrusian


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SgtMurphy said:


> Yeah I mean, I don't have a ratings problem, definitely hate frat ******s for plenty of reasons.
> Hate hearing "wish I could give you six stars, best uber ever" etc and I just know there will be no tip.
> I just stay quiet and ALMOST ignore them, it seems to really set the tone and taper the stupid questions and small talk.
> 
> ...


I hear you and understand exactly what you are talking about. It was fun and exciting for me when it first started and I was making some serious bank. Between rate cuts , flood of new drivers, jaded expectations of passengers, one incident where I laid hands on a pax, and getting reamed by lying Uber on guarantees, I got to a point where I started to loath my pax and said it was time to stop. 2 weeks clean and I'm not hating hipsters or drunk college students nearly as much.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Do you think riders rate minority drivers lower than white ones, Fat drivers less than lean ones, old drivers less than young ones, bald drivers lower than hairy headed ones, short drivers lower than tall drivers, drivers with an accent lower than drivers without an accent, etc?
> There has been a lot of research and investigations showing that those things change your chances of getting a job during a job interview. Do you think it effects your ratings too?


You want random.... I have seen several passengers that
do not understand what those stars below the fare are,
what they mean and what you suppose to do with them.
And no, not all of them were drunk.
They just randomly push the screen all over to get to the next screen.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> You want random.... I have seen several passengers that
> do not understand what those stars below the fare are,
> what they mean and what you suppose to do with them.
> And no, not all of them were drunk.
> They just randomly push the screen all over to get to the next screen.


I'm always oscillating between caring about the slow implosion of The U.S., 
and accepting that this is our just Darwinian adjustment,
having become bloated and soft after the Second World War. 
The ********* screen fapping you describe is just like their examination of voting options on the Chief Executive of the nation and the legislative representatives hired to fleece us all in ways the scamps could never understand.
This country, hemisphere could use a REAL GOOD burnoff.
(Please be Zombies...Please be Zombies)


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I'm always oscillating between caring about the slow implosion of The U.S.,
> and accepting that this is our just Darwinian adjustment,
> having become bloated and soft after the Second World War.
> The ********* screen fapping you describe is just like their examination of voting options on the Chief Executive of the nation and the legislative representatives hired to fleece us all in ways the scamps could never understand.
> ...


I can't wait for the day when we have a President who takes charge like the King of Jordan just did, that guy earns instant respect!


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Our government has gone soft and has no direction. It's all about the $$$ that they can pocket while and when they leave office. As long as John Q Public is not severely affected by the situation, the status quo will remain and very little will change. The 'ole boys club needs to be broken up.


----------



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I dunno...At least 15 times a night I'm asked to recite my life story/ explanation as to why I'm doing this. Maybe it's different in different areas, but we're talking about an American public that is painfully imbecilic and believes that daddyboomer's bubble is macro and that happy economic days are here again for everyone except the classic profile of the untouchable proletariat.
> 
> But then, the reasons that you detail for his stupidity is compelling.
> "Because."


I quoted the passage from the comment that I believe is "stupid." If you need an explanation as to why it is stupid, then you probably suffer from the same white victimhood as the person who made the comment.


----------



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I can't wait for the day when we have a President who takes charge like the King of Jordan just did, that guy earns instant respect!


Thank goodness we have a President who thinks first, shoots seconds. Had enough of the cowboy mentality governing US foreign policy.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I dunno...At least 15 times a night I'm asked to recite my life story/ explanation as to why I'm doing this. Maybe it's different in different areas, but we're talking about an American public that is painfully imbecilic and believes that daddyboomer's bubble is macro and that happy economic days are here again for everyone except the classic profile of the untouchable proletariat.
> 
> But then, the reasons that you detail for his stupidity is compelling.
> "Because."


POST # 4 / @SgtMurphy : ♤♡♢♧ THAT
was a GrandMasterly quality comeback
both in speed and accuracy. Sargeant,
I salute you and your service!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

*Casuale Haberdasher- - No offense my friend, but for a month now. ..Ive been reading your posts.... and I have no ****in idea what your talking about> ever- -*

No worries though- -Uber on!!!
a fellow driver


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> Thank goodness we have a President who thinks first, shoots seconds. Had enough of the cowboy mentality governing US foreign policy.


Except of course, for drone killings. 
Cowboy Bush killed a quarter in his entire 8 that the humanitarian Obama murked in his first two years.

Except also, the "dismount and carry out counterinsurgency" policy with an impossible ROE resulting in 
72% of Afghan War casualties since the thoughtful Obama took over as Commander in Chief.

But please, as you're also just fresh off of a trio of unqualified utterances,
Don't let the facts get in the way of a good slogan.


----------



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Except of course, for drone killings.
> Cowboy Bush killed a quarter in his entire 8 that the humanitarian Obama murked in his first two years.
> 
> Except also, the "dismount and carry out counterinsurgency" policy with an impossible ROE resulting in
> ...


Yeah right. We should judge GWB's performance on the quantity of drone killings under his administration relative to those under PBO's administration. SMH. And yeah, PBO's decision to engage in a counter-insurgency in Afghanistan was certainly a mistake. A huge mistake dwarfed by the clusterf*** that was the invasion of Iraq.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Back to the original post…

A couple of weeks ago I ordered an Uberx in my hood The guy had a 4.8 rating, was foreign born, and black. I'm white. He told me that Lyft had turned him down to drive for them. I laughed and said Uber X was about to deactivate me for ratings. He said, looking at my white face and easy-going manner, no way. I said yes.

All I'm saying is that if you are a foreign born black guy who knows good customer service you can get a 4.8 rating in Sacramento.

Being white don't mean jack shit.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Back to the original post&#8230;
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I ordered an Uberx in my hood The guy had a 4.8 rating, was foreign born, and black. I'm white. He told me that Lyft had turned him down to drive for them. I laughed and said Uber X was about to deactivate me for ratings. He said, looking at my white face and easy-going manner, no way. I said yes.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree that being white doesn't affect your ratings.
Being a white dude/well spoken or even somewhat bright will sometimes raise questions that you know wouldn't be in place were you a black fellow with a Haitian accent, or a Chinese dude or Arab or a white guy with a heavy eastern euro/Russo accent. 
I just can't get over how many times I have to answer:
*How long/How do you like driving for uber? *
I guess I understand it but also start to understand why taxis many times don't bother with the small talk. Will I emulate them in any way? No sir.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> Yeah right. We should judge GWB's performance on the quantity of drone killings under his administration relative to those under PBO's administration. SMH. And yeah, PBO's decision to engage in a counter-insurgency in Afghanistan was certainly a mistake. A huge mistake dwarfed by the clusterf*** that was the invasion of Iraq.


I had responded to your assertion that Barack asks questions before shooting, unlike Bush, by stating the fact that Barack quadrupled 8 years of Bush skyrobot killings in two years. Further the Nobel Peace Prize winner ramped up the Afghan War overseeing the slaughter of our troops with a grand surge of Marines in Hellmand and an untested academic's guide to losing land wars.
You responded by changing the goalposts for our analysis, and repeating what I (kindof?) asserted with discount snark.
But I'm starting to suspect that I'm engaging with someone with a very, let's say, "different" command of the facts, history, and all other requisites for this sort of thing. 
But you're probably right about that Iraq War, totally a Republican/Bush Enterprise.
I'm bested once more!


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

No more politics please.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> Thank goodness we have a President who thinks first, shoots seconds. Had enough of the cowboy mentality governing US foreign policy.


Not too much to think about when someone publicly sets your citizens on fire. But if you don't see anything wrong with it, then I volunteer you to be the next human candle. Don't worry, your favorite President won't let it bother him.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Back to the original post&#8230;
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I ordered an Uberx in my hood The guy had a 4.8 rating, was foreign born, and black. I'm white. He told me that Lyft had turned him down to drive for them. I laughed and said Uber X was about to deactivate me for ratings. He said, looking at my white face and easy-going manner, no way. I said yes.
> 
> ...


It probably also helps his ratings that he also probably doesn't care about people stuffing 5 pax into his car, open containers, long waits, etc. Probably takes a lot of undue crap just because he thinks it's normal.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Except of course, for drone killings.
> Cowboy Bush killed a quarter in his entire 8 that the humanitarian Obama murked in his first two years.
> 
> Except also, the "dismount and carry out counterinsurgency" policy with an impossible ROE resulting in
> ...


Remember the golden rule Sgt. Murphy, people who have never been there and would never go there always know more about it that the people who have spent a few years out there.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> *Casuale Haberdasher- - No offense my friend, but for a month now. ..Ive been reading your posts.... and I have no ****in idea what your talking about> ever- -*
> 
> No worries though- -Uber on!!!
> a fellow driver


POST # 15 / @jackstraww : ♤♡♢♧ O.K.
so your three weeks "in" and within 5
years of my age AND a Native English
Speaker.

So I am WAY TOO WORDY (Verbose) and
use Historical References (60.5 y.o. NOT
160.5 y.o. DAMNIT!) and Vocabulary is
my Muse: Half-a-Million Words... what is
NOT to love? Are you being "Obtuse-
on-Purpose" ? Or are you habituated
to insulting people as a clumsy means
of introduction?

PM me if necessary. OTHERWISE...
STAND AND DELIVER, SIR!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 15 / @jackstraww : ♤♡♢♧ O.K.
> so your three weeks "in" and within 5
> years of my age AND a Native English
> Speaker.
> ...


This is what I mean- -I have no idea what your tryin to say- - I say again , no offense my friend .. I just dont get it
Does anyone else?-
uber on
jack


----------



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

UPModerator said:


> No more politics please.


Understood


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Random stuff can *affect *your ratings but should not have an *effect* on the way you provide your services.

I know, I know, Grammar Police.

affect/effect accept/except their, they're and there loose (the knot is loose)/lose (they will lose this game)

2nd Crown Manhattan. The shit finally got to me.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I can't wait for the day when we have a President who takes charge like the King of Jordan just did, that guy earns instant respect!


You know what haloed to JFK LOL. We will never have another like him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Opened a can of worms on this one Sal


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

*Amy* (Uber)

Jan 27, 13:16

Amy here, Community Operations Manager at Uber. I wanted to reach out to you about some feedback we received about topics of conversation chosen during a trip that can make users feel uncomfortable and negatively impact your ratings. Casual conversations about business and sharing interest with the user is often the key to a good trip, but please keep the topics that you are discussing professional and non-controversial.

We received feedback that a conversation made a user uncomfortable. You discussed a friend's escort business and your interest in getting involved with this kind of business. This is a topic that might be uncomfortable or offensive to some users and may affect your ratings.

We really value your partnership and I see that you've had a lot of positive feedback recently, so I just wanted to send you a quick note to keep conversations as professional as possible in the future. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns, I'm happy to do what I can to help.

All the best,

*Amy*

Community Operations Manager


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

sam tall said:


> We really value your partnership


Not for nothing...and I dont want to sound skeptical , but I think Uber needs a new line. No-one believes this one anymore .
bestregards


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Let me ask you if you can't trust your employer than WHAT..???


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

sam tall said:


> Let me ask you if you can't trust your *employer* than WHAT..???


No debate from me...I agree..Its all about trust. One hand washes the other, then both hands wash the face. ( but I thought it is a partner relationship..not employer/employee..
regards,
jack


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> Thank goodness we have a President who thinks first, shoots seconds. Had enough of the cowboy mentality governing US foreign policy.


Except that your "Messiah" and chief sends out drones on a daily bases and pulls the trigger with those. That would be the gutless liberal way to fight a war.... Uhh,.. err, I mean Lose a war. Facts always seem to get in the way of the religion of liberalism.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

No politics please.


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

If is about a partner it's worst think about it. ...


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

sam tall said:


> *Amy* (Uber)
> 
> Jan 27, 13:16
> 
> ...


*Hate to say it (don't know where this came from) but from this quote,
Amy is right. She also said it professionally and didn't can someone's ass...
I only hate to say it because it places me in a defense of UberInc,
But I HATE the growing notion of Uber drivers as possible creeps that aren't thinking about their bills to pay and a safe ride but instead, 
the gender of the rider or anything related to sex or *****s or whatever.
When I hear "Text me when you get home, 'Meghan,'" 
It really deflates me just a little. *


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That's just another reminder of how one-sided the driver/pax relationship is. I've had pax ask me if I knew good places to buy crystal meth, and where all the strip joints are located etc.... Now all we know from Amy's letter is that the driver was discussing a friends escort business. Now playing devil's advocate, who actually brought up the topic? The rider? the pax? Sounds UBer doesn't listen to both sides of the story.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You do realize that that letter is a hoax. It's been posted on multiple threads.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm sure you right about the hoax part, but paragraphs 1 and 3, and part of 2 (minus the escort part) looks a like a typical template uber would use to address the drivers.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

You had me at "I wanted to reach out"


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

On lyft you can see the reasons you get lower ratings. (Flags). Last week I got a couple flags that my car was dirty. Wtf they want me to do, salt and snow everywhere. I washed my car 3 times last week. I guess they expect me to wash my car after every 2 runs? **** them, let them take taxis or sparkling clean city buses..


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I put on a bullshit accent of a eastern European and tell them I have 5 kids all under 10 and my wife died in car car accident, helps sometimes


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chuck50 said:


> That was a pretty stupid comment.


It was funny Vladimir !
Funny.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Do you think riders rate minority drivers lower than white ones, Fat drivers less than lean ones, old drivers less than young ones, bald drivers lower than hairy headed ones, short drivers lower than tall drivers, drivers with an accent lower than drivers without an accent, etc?
> There has been a lot of research and investigations showing that those things change your chances of getting a job during a job interview. Do you think it effects your ratings too?


Of course all these thing effects ratings to some extent. Now, most decent people always 5* but these things could tip it over for a less than perfect ride. I have to say though that the accent can be either good or bad depending on where you picked it up.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

It's all about how you relate to the other person. To drunks I talk about drinks. To guys heading to gentleman's club I talk about my imaginary visit to the place they are going. To Democrats I eschew virtue about Obama. And so on. People have shed tears because someone close to them died. And some had shown me his fake id. One even took me shopping at the mall while on clock. Come to think about it, that was a stupid move but heck it was a slow day and she was good looking! And of course none above tipped but did give me five stars.


----------

